# So...tired...



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I just spent a bit over 2 hours deep cleaning my bathroom. Only thing I used was a scrubber sponge, vinegar and elbow grease. I was amazed how vinegar got my hard water stained toliet clean. Whoo! Now on to the kitchen!


----------



## Sujae (May 14, 2008)

How's that kitchen coming along?


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Kitchen got deep cleaned as well, using only vinegar. But of course, I had to cook almost immediately, and with 4 kids...it just never seems to stay clean lol. I'm looking forward to them going back to school so there won't be quite as many dishes to do!


----------

